# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Rum Zulmü ve Kıbrıs Türkü >  Kıbrıslı Türklere Yapılan Zulüm Unutulamaz

## ceydaaa

357.jpgRum veYunan ikilisinin Kıbrıslı Türkleri yok etmek için 49 yıl önce Limasolda giriştiği saldırılarda şehit düşenler dün Girnede törenle anıldı. 
Limasol - Girne Şehitleri ve Özgürlük Anıtındaki tören saat 10.00da, şehitler için anıta çelenklerin konulmasıyla başladı. Saygı duruşu, saygı atışının ardından İstiklal Marşı eşliğinde bayraklar göndere çekildi. Tören, günün anlam ve önemini belirten konuşma ve şiirlerin okunmasıyla son buldu. 
Törene, Maliye Bakanı Ersin Tatar, Girne Kaymakamı Gürkan Kara, KTBK Lojistik Destek Grup Komutanı Piyade Albay İsmail Güzeller, GKK Sahil Güvenlik Komutanı Deniz Yarbay Hakan Öktemay, Girne Belediye Başkanı Sümer Aygın, bazı milletvekilleri, siyasi parti, dernek, okul, kurum kuruluşların başkan ve temsilcileriyle askeri erkan katıldı. 
Anıttaki törenin ardından TMT Mücahit Derneği tarafından Zeus Otelde mili mücadele sergisi açılırken, şehitler için ayrıca saat 11:00de Girne Ağa Cafer Paşa Camiinde mevlit okutuldu. Törende, günün anlam ve önemini belirten konuşmayı, Türk Mukavemet Teşkilatı Kıbrıs Türk Mücahitler Derneği Girne Şubesi Onur Üyesi Erbil Aydınova gerçekleştirdi. The English School of Kyrenia öğrencileri Deniz Cansın Rodoplu ile Defne Kansu da şiir okudu. 

MEGALİ İDEA HAYALLERİ SÜRÜYOR 

Türk Mukavemet Teşkilatı Kıbrıs Türk Mücahitler Derneği Girne Şubesi Onur Üyesi Erbil Aydınova törende yaptığı konuşmada, Rum-Yunan ikilisinin Kıbrıslı Türkleri yok etmek için 49 yıl önce Limasolda giriştiği saldırılarda Sancaktar Efdal Akça önderliğinde verilen mücadeleyi özetleyerek, mücadele şehit düşenleri bugün sevgi, saygı ve şükranla andıklarını kaydetti. 
Aydınova, 1931 isyanından bugüne tümYunan Hükümetleri, siyasi partileri, Başpikoposları ve değişik siyasi görüşlere sahip Kıbrıslı Rumların adayı Yunanistana bağlama ve megalo idea gayretlerini sürdürdüğünü ifade etti. 

GÜNEYE GELEN AB ÜYELERİ KUZEYE GEÇMİYOR 

BM, Güvenlik Konseyi ve AB üyesi ülke temsilcilerinin Güney Kıbrısa yaptığı ziyaretlerde Kuzey Kıbrısa geçmemelerini eleştiren Aydınova, yapılmayan temas ve incelemenin Kıbrıslı Türklerin yüz yüze kaldığı haksız ambargo ve izolasyonların anlaşılamamasına yol açtığını vurguladı. Güney Kıbrısta 17 Şubat tarihinde yapılacak devlet başkanlığı seçimlerini kim kazanırsa kazansın bugüne kadar olduğu gibi bundan sonra da sorunun çözümü yönünde zamana oynama yönünde bir politika izleneceğini söyleyen Erbil Aydınova, bu durumun Kıbrıslı Rumların geçmişte adayı Yunanistana bağlamak için yaptıkları bağlılık yemininden kaynaklandığını söyledi.

----------

